# $tillen news...



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

got this from b15sentra.net

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=62712&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

ive never dealt w/stillen myself bc their parts are pricey and i havent heard too many good customer service stories.


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

yeah ive read that too...i have ordered from stillen twice now and havent had a problem with em.....i had great cutomer service and i got my parts within a week of me ordering there...ill be a little bit more cautious though next time...about the only thing i need to order from them is there adjustabel rear sway after that i shall be done with them


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I try to avoid them because of customer service compliants and they are hella overpriced. I say screw em'.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they are way too overpriced. this is why I never have bought anything from them and never will. People really need to boycott Stillen, they are the most evil of all car parts retailers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Post links to that thread on every forum you can think of, nissan, honda, everyone. We can't put up with that kind of shit. I've already posted it on G20.net and I've seen it on several other forums too.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i would so totally sue them.....

at least he got down the name to every employee he spoke with, makes me feel like calling the boss up and talking madd shit to him, screwing their own customers


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

$tillen is a crook! nuff said...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

well i was gonna get their strut bars but screw them, i'll find something else.
stupid B!+<#3$


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, that's a $200 strut bar too

prolly worth about $30


----------

